# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  منبع آموزش jbuilder؟؟؟

## Ehsan-prog

ممنون میشم اگر یه منبع خوب راجع به آموزش jbuilder به من معرفی کنید.

----------


## persianshadow

هنگام نصب برنامه جی بیلدر چندین پی دی اف نصب می شود که بهترین منبع برای یادگیری 

 جی بیلدر و حتی جاوا می باشد. پس از همان منبع استفاده کن.

----------


## Ehsan-prog

از راهنماییت ممنونم واقعا خیلی کامل و عالیست. 
آیا منبع فارسی هم برای jbuilder پیدا میشه؟
و چطور می تونم یه برنامه رو که با jbuilder اجرا می کنم  به صورت مستقل هم اجرا کنم؟

----------


## persianshadow

فارسی که نه .ولی حاضرم قول بدم بسادگی می تونی با این محیط کار کنی . 

 خب بعد از این که برنامه خودت رو نوشتی می تونی اون رو به صورت یک Jar  فایل در بیاری . که 

 این فایل بصورت مستقل از جی بیلدر قابل اجرا خواهد بود. در جی بیلدر بخش make jar file  این 

 کار رو انجام می ده که بسته به نگارش جی بیلدر جای اون فرق داره.

----------


## bahram.error

من از jbuilder4 استفاده میکنم و در exe ساختن application مشکل دارم.
jbuilder من هم pdf نداره از help هم چیزی دست گیرم نشد.
لطفا کمک کنین.  :گریه:

----------


## persianshadow

خب ببین دوست عزیز من راه کلی رو می گم ، چون مدت زیادی هست که از این ورژن استفاده 

 نکردم . احتمال داره که جای منوها تغییر کرده باشه که با یه کم دقت می تونی اونو پیدا کنی : 

 در منوی Build  گزینه ، Make Native Jar  رو انتخاب کنید. ویزاردی باز می شه که حدودا شامل 4 

مرحله است در مرحله آخر از برای شما فایل های Native برای ویندوز و یا لینوکس ایجاد می کند.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> من از jbuilder4 استفاده میکنم و در exe ساختن application مشکل دارم.
> jbuilder من هم pdf نداره از help هم چیزی دست گیرم نشد.
> لطفا کمک کنین.


ما داریم از نسخه 10 و 11 (2005-2006) استفاده می کنیم نه 4 تو اون معلومه نیست .
مشکلی داشتی بپرس اگه بلد بودم می گم وگرنه استاد persianshadow زحمتشو می کشن .

----------


## bahram.error

مرسی از راهنماییتون.
ولی ورژن 10 یا 11 را از کجا بگیرم؟؟
اگر جایی هست که بشه دانلود کرد آدرسشو بدین ممنون میشم. :بوس:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

بهتره دیگه نگید 10 و 11 بگید 2005 و 2006
http://www.borland.com/downloads/download_jbuilder.html
البته حجها تو کاره 500 تا 600 مگه ها . تو سی دی فروشیها هم هست .

----------


## mohammad-j

منبع آموزشی فارسی J2ee

----------


## manamadam

سلام .
Jbuilder را به دلایل زیر نمی توانم دانلود کنم آیا در بازار ایران موجود است .
1- حجم آن زیاد است .
2- به ایرانیان سرویس نمی دهمد .

----------


## lili_ihan2000

سلام ببخشید من تازه دارم جاوا بطور خود آموز شروع مکینم و چون رشته هم کامپیوتر نیست استاد یا راهنمای ندارم نحوی اجراش در cmdیاد گرفتم اما  در jbuilder اجراش  با مشکل همراه؛ لطف میکنید  اگه راهنمائی بفرمائید

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> سلام .
> Jbuilder را به دلایل زیر نمی توانم دانلود کنم آیا در بازار ایران موجود است .
> 1- حجم آن زیاد است .
> 2- به ایرانیان سرویس نمی دهمد .


بله در بازار موجوده .

----------


## golestani_info

> هنگام نصب برنامه جی بیلدر چندین پی دی اف نصب می شود که بهترین منبع برای یادگیری 
> 
> جی بیلدر و حتی جاوا می باشد. پس از همان منبع استفاده کن.


 سلام
من JBuilder 2007 را نصب کردم ولی هیچ فایل pdf ندارد اگه امکان دارد لینک download اون فایلهای pdf که میگی بزار یا اگه امکان داره اونا رو واسه من بفرست  :خجالت: 
و یک سوال دیگه اینکه وقتی project میسازی جایی برای نوشتن وجود ندارد اگه میشه یک کم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## meysamebrahimi

توي cd1 يک فولدر به اسم crack بايد باشه.
توي اين پوشه سه فايل به نام هاي زير هست:
ent.slip
sanct5.jar
sanctuary.jar

اول اين فولدر را روي کامپيوتر خودتون کپي کنين.
بعد از نصب کامل برنامه بايد به پوشه اي که JBuilder را نصب کرديد بريد و فايل هاي sanct5.jar, sanctuary.jar را در پوشه lib کپي کنيد. سپس فايل ent.slip را در پوشه license کپي کنيد.

اگر باز هم به مشکل برخورديد بعد از اجراي JBuilder در پيام خطايي که رخ مي دهد، گزينه have activation file را تيک بزنيد و Next کنيد. در اين قسمت يک دگمه brows يا ... وجود دارد. با زدن اين دگمه يک پنجره باز مي شود. مسير فايل ent.slip را به آن بدهيد و حالشو ببريد!
راستي، دانشجوي علوم و فنون هستي؟

----------


## emran_no

سلام 
من تازه شروع کردم به یادگیری جاوا به هر زوری شده jbuilder 2007 رو دانلود کردم الان می خوام نسبش کنم 
میشه بگین چه طوری؟
یه فایل install.jar داره و یه فایل install windows و یه عالمه pdf و یه پوشه  crack 
اگه راهنمایی کنین ممنون می شم

----------

